# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) >  Scion: Hero 2e interest check

## Epimetheus

Ive been in a mood lately to play some Scion 2e, since I loved 1e but have never really gotten to play the newest edition. Im willing to try running it myself if theres no one interested in being the Storyguide, of course.

The only request I have is to give some of the other Pantheons a chance to shine, and to have a lesser emphasis on the Theoi or Aesir. Those two have been heavily over represented in every game of Scion Ive ever been involved in.

Heres hoping for some interest!

----------


## Beans

If it ends up being on Discord PBP, I could rock some Scion 2e. Haven't actually gotten to play it yet myself, and I could definitely hit up something other than Theoi or Aesir.

----------


## Argus0

Id definitely be interested in playing!

----------


## CandyLaser

I'd be interested in playing, but do not have time to GM.

----------


## Rokku

Certainly interesting in a chance to play Scion.

----------


## tonberrian

Posting Interest. Scion: God is being kickstarted right now, and has all sorts of interesting things in it.

----------


## josienoms

Ooooh, I love Scion! I doubt Id have time to run anything, but if a gm does show up, Id definitely be interested.

----------


## Epimetheus

Okay, cool! Seems like theres plenty of interest. If a storyguide doesnt turn up in the next couple of days, Ill post a pitch and see what everyone thinks.

----------


## Justanotherhero

I am interested as a player.

----------


## Obscurejones

Expressing interest.

----------


## Shiro_Nogard

Also interested in playing!!

----------

